# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معلومات طبيه تنفعك

## محجوب الخير

*">يفقد الإنسان نحو 85 في المائة من حاستي الشم والتذوق عند بلوغه سن الستين .<هل تعلم أن الكبد هو العضو الوحيد الذي يمكنه أن يحول البروتينات و ما تحويه من أحماض أمينيه إلى مادة الجلوكوز أو السكر.">هل تعلم أن سمك جلد الإنسان لا يزيد عن 2 ملم ، و سمك جلد الفيل يبلغ 25 ملم ، و جلد الإنسان يحتوي على عدة آلاف من الغدد التي تفرز العرق بينما جلد الفيل خال من هذه الغدد باستثناء جفون العينين.رعاية صحته العامة .
*

----------


## قنوان

*شكرا ود الخير
                        	*

----------


## ilovesudan

*محجوب الخير جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------

